# Preseason Fitness Testing



## kicktheball (Jul 26, 2018)

Can someone who has been through it describe what is involved with Preseason fitness testing? 
For the different tests, what type of results are required? 
For example... what level do most college coaches want on the yo-yo test?


----------



## Surfref (Jul 27, 2018)

With my daughter, the coach sent an email that included a detailed structured workout plan that began in May and ran through the first practice on August 1st with the fitness test on August 2nd.  The email also included a link to videos that showed exactly what the Freshman fitness test would entail. Yes, there was a separate test for Freshmen. The Soph-Senior test was not as difficult but still only had an initial 40 percent pass rate. The freshman fitness test was no joke and included a 2 mile timed distance run and several interval and agility runs. During my daughter's official visit the two players she was shadowing told her the workout routine was not sufficient to get most players to pass the fitness test and the coach knew this and wanted to see who went above and beyond.  In the two years before my daughter got there no freshman had passed the test.  She also found out that failure of the fitness test resulted in an extra daily cardio workout for an hour right before lunch. My daughter consulted with her club coach (National/Olympic team player) and her trainer (college and pro player) in April and had them help her develop a workout routine that would get her in top shape.  She was also going to the Southeast, so she did a lot of training in old school cotton sweat pants and hoody to get used to the heat and humidity.  Before she even left her room in the morning she did 300 crunches and 150 pushups then went on a 3 mile run sometimes with me.  She would go to the gym in the afternoon for at least an hour and lift weight/strength training and in the evening work out with her trainer on speed, agility and ball skills for 1.5 hours.  When it came time to do the college fitness test in August she barely passed the distance run but absolutely smoked the interval and agility runs to be the only freshman to pass the test. They ran the fitness test every Monday and Thursday for the players that had not passed for the first month of practices.  The goalkeepers had a separate test that was not quite as difficult.

I would suggest that whatever workout routine the coach sends that your kid add to it and show up in shape and ready to go.  Those first two weeks of three-a-day practices were hell enough and would have been worse had my daughter not passed the fitness test and had to add a fourth workout.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 29, 2018)

kicktheball said:


> Can someone who has been through it describe what is involved with Preseason fitness testing?
> For the different tests, what type of results are required?
> For example... what level do most college coaches want on the yo-yo test?


30 or 32 is passing for the beep test at my player’s school .  I can’t remember which.  My daughter is home for the weekend so I will ask her when she wakes up.  Her school livestreams the beep test on their Facebook page and then tweets a link to it.  I’m not sure if other schools do that.  In addition any player that plays less than 20 or 25 minutes in a game has extra fitness during the season.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 29, 2018)

30 is passing for the beep test for my kid’s school according to her.


----------



## gkrent (Jul 30, 2018)

At Pepp they run the Man U.  They are supposed to pass with 20 reps.


----------

